# *7 coyote day* {updated with big black dog}



## mr otter

Coyotes were on the move last night!  Caught my personal best 7 coyotes in one day.


























Caught this big black coyote today and several others.

















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

Wow!   I'm impressed!  That's something to be proud of.


----------



## deermaster13

Nice catches!


----------



## TurkeyJay

That is awesome. where they all caught on the same property?


----------



## Gut_Pile

Congrats!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Really nice work!  Congrats!


----------



## seeker

Well done sir.


----------



## whitetaildoe85

wow.... how many traps are you running?


----------



## CowtownHunter

Outstanding! Well done dude.


----------



## Roger T

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## mr otter

4 different properties and close to 100 traps.


----------



## Roger T

Im not finding much yote sign on my properties this year, when i start seeing a little fresh scat ill catch a yote or 2 then its back to the waitin game.


----------



## bfriendly

AWESOME x2!!

I need to make my wife a pair of boots out of one


----------



## famlytraprz

Nice work, thanks for posting.  Rob


----------



## NCHillbilly

There's a couple of them I don't think I'd try to pet.


----------



## SemperFi

Heck of a day man. Congrats.


----------



## SemperFi

Roger T said:


> Im not finding much yote sign on my properties this year, when i start seeing a little fresh scat ill catch a yote or 2 then its back to the waitin game.



I'm having the same problem this year. I guess trapping our club for 4 years is starting to pay off. It's a good problem and a bad problem if you love to trap them. Lol.


----------



## AceOfTheBase

Wow, that's gett'n er done for sure !!


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

Congrats and nice work!


----------



## pine nut

The deer herd thanks you!  Nice work!


----------



## Roger T

SemperFi said:


> I'm having the same problem this year. I guess trapping our club for 4 years is starting to pay off. It's a good problem and a bad problem if you love to trap them. Lol.



Yessir, trappem to thin them out but i want more so i can trappem! Lol


----------



## tommy jacobs

Sweet !


----------



## mpwarrak

Wow, that's great!  Lots of vicious dogs there.  I love the coloring of the one in picture #5.


----------



## Paymaster

Wow!!!!!!!! Very productive day!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Roger T

Dude, you're layin the smack down on the yotes! Awesome job!!


----------



## QuackAddict

Pretty good right there.


----------



## Kawaliga

They aren't warm and cuddly like Disney says. Get em' all.


----------



## 35 Whelen

This is what is needed on the public land where I hunt!


----------



## Highintheshoulder

Keep up the good work !!!! Maybe you will have a 10 yote day


----------



## j_seph

Nice


----------



## NastyBruises11B

First off, congrats on the success and great job getting rid of so many yotes. 
But...
I just gotta say man, I hate to see them suffer. I want them all killed as much as the next guy, and I shoot every one I see, but I guess I just don't see the point in letting them suffer any longer than you have to just to get a live picture. I don't know why this bothered me so bad. I'm fine with killing, I have no problem with it. It's the unnecessary suffering I reckon. It ain't the coyotes fault they kill fawns...they're natural predators. 
Maybe it's the Budweiser talking. 
But again....congrats on the harvest. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cleankill47

They don't suffer in the traps, man. Sure, a few look angry, but the shot to the head they get while in a trap is a hundred times better than the rushed gut shot they get from guys in treestands who don't know their trajectories, and a thousand times better than the natural deaths they usually get.

Don't worry, man.

To the OP, nice catches! Good work!


----------



## furtaker

NastyBruises11B said:


> First off, congrats on the success and great job getting rid of so many yotes.
> But...
> I just gotta say man, I hate to see them suffer. I want them all killed as much as the next guy, and I shoot every one I see, but I guess I just don't see the point in letting them suffer any longer than you have to just to get a live picture. I don't know why this bothered me so bad. I'm fine with killing, I have no problem with it. It's the unnecessary suffering I reckon. It ain't the coyotes fault they kill fawns...they're natural predators.
> Maybe it's the Budweiser talking.
> But again....congrats on the harvest. Keep up the good work.


----------



## zforzachariah14

Any advice for a new trapper you can send my way please pm me. Had hard time catching em. Caught a couple but seemed to miss way more than I thought I would.


----------



## cmriner

You are my new hero!! Keep up the good work...


----------



## drenalin08

I hope you keep it up.


----------



## Permitchaser

Keep up the good work. Great pictures
Are you in GA? I hope


----------



## GT-40 GUY

What do you do with them when you get them?

gt40


----------



## mr otter

Sell them.


----------



## RickD

The black one would make a dandy back quiver


----------

